
Show HN: Chrome extension: Gives Ctrl+F like find results using GloVe vectors - alexilchenko
https://github.com/ijkilchenko/Fuzbal
======
alexilchenko
Chrome extension: Gives Ctrl+F like find results which include non-exact
(fuzzy) matches using string edit-distance and GloVe/Word2Vec. Also searches
by regular expressions.

